# How to make the decision to divorce or not?



## wilie (Aug 3, 2010)

Long story short, after a 2 1/2 year no contact separation, wife wants to try to reconcile. I said said maybe. At this point, i am wondering how anyone reached a conclusion to divorce, or if anyone has or knows of resources via books or internet that could be used as a guide or aid in this decision making process.

Thankyou,


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Listen to your gut???

Found the following book at my local library - but really haven't read it, so I can't recommend it:

How to know if it's time to go : a 10-step reality test for your marriage / Lawrence Birnbach and Beverly Hyman


----------

